# Gestionnaire de téléchargement compatible IOS et OMV



## sixuN60 (12 Juillet 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je souhaiterais trouver une application servant de gestionnaire de téléchargement pour mon serveur OpenMediaVault.

Dans l'idée, je souhaiterais pouvoir lancer le téléchargement de mon Mac/Iphone directement sur mon serveur, sans que cela ne se stocke sur mon Mac. Je voudrais que le transfert passe directement par le NAS et que par conséquent, le débit internet soit celui de mon NAS.

A titre de comparaison, je souhaiterais la même chose que l'application Jdownloader, compatible Android et OpenMediaVault.

Merci pour votre aide


----------

